# Maven / Javadoc als jar deployen



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich gerade in Maven 2 ein und suche eine Möglichkeit, zu einem jar mit dem "eigentlichen" Artefakt gleich das zugehörige Javadoc-jar zu deployen. Das Artefakt wird sowohl in mein lokales Repository (in der install-Phase) als auch in ein "Team-Repository" (mit "deploy") kopiert, das auf einem Netzlaufwerk liegt.

Die Javadoc habe ich mit dem Goal "javadoc:jar" erzeugt.

Wie kann ich die Javadoc am bequemsten mit dem Artefakt deployen?
Geht das nur mit "deploy:deploy-file" ?

Ich setze Maven 2.2.1 , Eclipse Galileo SR1 und das jüngste m2eclipse-Plugin ein.


----------



## maki (19. Okt 2009)

> Wie kann ich die Javadoc am bequemsten mit dem Artefakt deployen?
> Geht das nur mit "deploy:deploy-file" ?


Sollte doch auch deployed werden vom deploy Plugin, deswegen verstehe ich deine Frage nicht...


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Okt 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Sollte doch auch deployed werden vom deploy Plugin, deswegen verstehe ich deine Frage nicht...



Leider wird das Javadoc-jar eben nicht deployed ...

Der Abschnitt <distributionManagment> im pom.xml sieht so aus:
	
	
	
	





```
<distributionManagement>

		<repository>
			<id>repo1</id>
			<layout>default</layout>
			<url>file://L:/Maven-Repos-Team</url>
		</repository>
	</distributionManagement>
```


----------



## maki (19. Okt 2009)

Hmm... Wie sieht die Konfig des Javadoc plugins aus?


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Okt 2009)

hier ist die komplette pom.xml:
	
	
	
	





```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/maven-v4_0_0.xsd">
	<modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
	<groupId>de.ulli</groupId>
	<artifactId>demo-repos</artifactId>
	<packaging>jar</packaging>
	<version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
	<name>demo-repos</name>
	<url>http://maven.apache.org</url>
	<build>
		<plugins>
			<plugin>
				<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
				<artifactId>maven-javadoc-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>2.6</version>
			</plugin>
		</plugins>
	</build>
	<dependencies>
		<dependency>
			<groupId>junit</groupId>
			<artifactId>junit</artifactId>
			<version>3.8.1</version>
			<scope>test</scope>
		</dependency>
	</dependencies>
	<distributionManagement>

		<repository>
			<id>repo1</id>
			<layout>default</layout>
			<url>file://L:/Maven-Repos-Team</url>
		</repository>
		
	</distributionManagement>
</project>
```


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2009)

Würde sagen deine Konfig ist unvollständig: Maven Javadoc Plugin - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (20. Okt 2009)

Vielen Dank, das werde ich morgen ausprobieren.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (22. Okt 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Würde sagen deine Konfig ist unvollständig: Maven Javadoc Plugin - Frequently Asked Questions



Hat funktioniert, vielen Dank


----------

